
A Small-Screen iPod, an Internet Communicator and a Phone - valuearb
http://www.asymco.com/2017/09/25/a-small-screen-ipod/
======
valuearb
“My estimate has been that Apple sold about 15 million Watches in the last 12
months at an average price of about $330. This puts the Apple Watch revenue
run rate at $4.9 billion, indeed above Rolex.”

I think Horace’s estimates seem very low.

